# Carp Killer for sale. New pics!  SOLD



## Michael (May 26, 2009)

I listed the Carp Killer for sale in a local sales magazine today and took some fresh pics. She's still a turn key deal at $4000. The Honda 5 horse 4 stroke kicker and the Yamaha 6750 generator are both less than 2 yrs old. The boat comes with everything seen, a couple of extra gas tanks and a case of Aimsoil.

Sorry guys, the Carp Killer now belongs to Johnny Dobbs.


----------



## fishndinty (May 30, 2009)

Congrats on the sale!


----------

